# Contacted by Point Potential



## liwarren (Jun 10, 2011)

Has anyone been contacted from this company?  I get a cazillion telephone calls and tell them all I am on the do not call list.  This guy said that since we have a public DEED that doesn't apply.  Huh???  Anyway, he said he could eliminate our maintenance fees (heard that before!!).  I told him I was happy with my timeshares and don't plan to do anything.  I'm just curious if anyone has actually sat down and has done the 30 minute online session with them.  I'm not even sure what they have to offer but I must admit I am curious.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2011)

Any one that cold calls you is 99.9% likely to be a scammer - don't waste your time!


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 10, 2011)

liwarren said:


> Has anyone been contacted from this company?  I get a cazillion telephone calls and tell them all I am on the do not call list.  This guy said that since we have a public DEED that doesn't apply.  Huh???  Anyway, he said he could eliminate our maintenance fees (heard that before!!).  I told him I was happy with my timeshares and don't plan to do anything.  I'm just curious if anyone has actually sat down and has done the 30 minute online session with them.  I'm not even sure what they have to offer but I must admit I am curious.



Looked at their home page.  This sounds a lot like the Wyndham sales pitch to buy another timeshare and pay no maintance fees.  The heart of this pitch is to rent them through Extra Holidays or on you own.  Do the rentals under 60 days and you get your maintance fees back on half of you points and use the other half.  Notice the reference to some of sources of information they share is active and/or former timeshare salespeople.  It appears a pay for information system (if it is it is cheaper to rent though Extra Holidays, Tugs, Redweek, etc, they do not charge for information) or they will rent for you.  I do not know which, I did not bother filing out my information.

P.S.  They do have a homepage so they can be tracked.  Turn them in for violating the no call list.

P.P.S.  I did not even charge for that information.


----------



## TooManyPoints (Jun 27, 2011)

*Point Potential's Scheme*

The profits for Point Potential  come from selling resale points not from doing rental, despite what they tell you. They won't do a rental with you unless you buy more points.

Point Potential buys resale points for practically nothing and resells them to Wyndham owners at a 20 x mark-up.  So point sales generate 2000%  profit while rental generates 35% profit. 

*Here's the Scam*

If you do a rental with them you will be getting back some of your own money, although it comes back to you as rental income.  The cost to obtain a renter is extremely high and rental income is unsustainable.   Rental income is only sustainable in the short-term because the profits Point Potential makes off of the point sales subsidize the rental program.  The profit center is selling resale points.  The rental division is not economically viable without subsidy from the point sales.  What this means to anyone that buys their program is your rental income will be short lived.   At some point, Point Potential will stop subsidizing the rental division and pull the plug and you’ll end up with no rental income and a lot of points you don’t want and can’t do much with.  You’ll end up with more maintenance fees instead of less.


*My Story*

My wife and I were approached by Point Potential offering to eliminate our maintenance fees.   We listened to their presentation and toward the end of their pitch, they had this calculator they used that said we needed to purchase an additional 600,000 points.  We're Platinum owners and have have 1.2 million points already we're not using.   I told the salesperson we do not want to travel any longer and they can use all our points for rental.  They told me we still need to buy more points and they would not do rental for us unless we bought points.  This made me suspicious.   They keep insisting that their profits were made doing rental as they charge 35% of all the rental income generated.  They told me resale points were only offered as a convenience to their clients.  They continued to repeat that doing rental was where their profits were.

So their profit is in rental and they refused to take my one million points to do rental with?  This is hogwash.   If their main profit center is rental like the claim it is, why then should they care where the points come from?  The truth is Point Potential profits are in selling resale points.  You can find resale points on Ebay for practically nothing, just assume the maintenance fees.  Point Potential sells them to  Wyndham owners for $18-$20 per thousand points.  A huge 2000% profit margin.  The rental they do is only temporary in order to appease new customers and create a few references for the next victims to speak with before sending money.  Talk to any firm renting time share units and they will tell you it’s costly and difficult to secure a renter.  Often times the cost of getting a renter exceeds the rental income.  This is one reason there are so many upfront fee scams with no one ever doing an actual rental.  Point Potential is no different.  In fact, if you ask them about how they get their renters you get a bunch of hype with no way to verify anything they tell you.   Obtaining a renter comes at a very high cost and is not sustainable for very long.   You may get the first rental or two, but soon enough the rental income will be dry up and Point Potential will be gone.  You’ll be stuck with a lot of points you can’t use and additional maintenance fees.  Stay away from this scheme and the other shysters that will soon copy it.


----------



## PointPotential (Jun 29, 2011)

*Point Potential is a Legitimate Company*

My name is Brandon and I am one of the founders of Point Potential. Let me just start by saying we are a legitimate company with the sincere intentions of helping our clients to offset their maintenance fees by renting out their extra timeshare usage. I am proud to say that we have successfully achieved this objective considering we currently do not have one disgruntled client that I am aware of. I do realize that there are many scam companies out there, but it is not fair to assume every timeshare related company is a scam. TUG is a prime example of a legitimate timeshare related organization that helps timeshare owners. As you can see on the front page of the TUG website that they helped to facilitate $3,000,000 in completed timeshare resales & rentals in 2010 and they did this great service without scamming anyone in the process. So there are organizations that actually help timeshare owners and this proves that doing rental is very viable and being done on a large scale.

In regards to the post by the guest “TooManyPoints”, I find the timing of their post extremely suspect since we just had a person who used to work with our company threaten us a few days ago to start making slanderous posts online if we did not meet his unreasonable demands. The truth of the matter is, we have many clients for which we have generated substantial rental income--in the tens of thousands of dollars over the past several years and we will continue to do so. So saying we only do one or two rentals with our clients is a complete fabrication. Also, how would this supposed owner know how much it costs for us to generate rentals anyway?  The reality is they wouldn’t. For those interested in the truth, we have two offices, one of which has a full staff of dedicated employees that often times works 50+ hours a week to facilitate our clients’ rentals. Think about it logically, there are over 300 million Americans who would love to stay in a multi-room condo as opposed to a tiny hotel room, but they just don’t have access to these much nicer timeshare units. So isn’t it logical to think they would be interested in staying in a multi-room condo instead of the hotel room, especially when the cost is comparable to the price of a hotel room? What we do is not rocket science, we just connect the dots between our clients and the people who would like to have access to their superior timeshare units by putting in the hard work necessary to make it happen.

That being said, what “TooManyPoints” said is true in the fact that we try and calculate to the best of our ability if a potential client has enough points to make it worth our time to get involved with them or not.  The reason being is because there are over 1 million timeshare owners out there and only around 30 people that work with us. So obviously we don’t have the man power to take on everyone as a client and we certainly cannot rent out an owners extra points if they don’t have any left over points available to rent each year! So In this case, we suggest to them the option of getting more points. But to say that we somehow make a 2000% profit in the process is absolutely absurd. I personally don’t know of any business on the planet that operates with a 2000% profit margin. I am also well aware that you can sometimes get resale deeds very inexpensively, which is great, but in my experience often times those advertised prices typically don’t include closing costs, transfer fees and you don’t even know if they have clear title (much less someone helping you to manage them). So I would just encourage people to be careful no matter where they get their resale points from.

Bottom line, our service isn’t for everyone, but the people that work with us are all very pleased with our performance and we intend to keep it that way.  Lastly, I would encourage anyone out there to give people the benefit of the doubt before you stereotype them as a scam just because there are other scammers in the same industry. There are still ethical companies with positive intentions out there and we happen to be one of them.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 29, 2011)

Appricate your responding with what your company does.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 29, 2011)

Point Potential comes to TUG and defends his cold calling people on the DO NOT CALL LIST, people who do not contact him first, and he says he is legit.  Who's drinking that lousy kool-aid?  NOT ME.  

You are a scammer who calls unsuspecting people, and you lie and cheat them.  What else do people who COLD call do?  

Baloney to your post!


----------



## PointPotential (Jun 29, 2011)

rrlongwell...I appreciate your non-judgmental attitude.

rickandcindy23...the reality is that calling people is the most efficient way to reach our potential clientele and I am proud to say we have improved many peoples lives by reaching out to folks in this manner. Perhaps I should ask some of our clients to testify to this fact on this thread so you can hear it straight from them. Also, we do scrub against the Do Not Call List, but from time to time we do reach someone who says they are supposed to be on it  and in that instance we apologize for the mix up and ALWAYS respect their wishes and remove them from our call list immediately. We aren't interested in annoying them, wasting their time or ours.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jun 29, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Point Potential comes to TUG and defends his cold calling people on the DO NOT CALL LIST, people who do not contact him first, and he says he is legit.  Who's drinking that lousy kool-aid?  NOT ME.
> 
> You are a scammer who calls unsuspecting people, and you lie and cheat them.  What else do people who COLD call do?
> 
> Baloney to your post!



While I know nothing of Point Potential, I spent a lifetime in sales and am offended by the suggestion that everyone who cold calls possible clients is a liar and a cheat.  I have many clients who became friends and the initial contact was a phone call or knock on the door to someone I did not know. 

Before you were married did you ever ask someone out on a date you did not know? That was a cold call.

Girl Guides cold call when they sell cookies. Are they liars and cheats? 

Every year thousands of volunteers raise money for legitimate charities by knocking on doors. Are they liars? Are they cheats? 

As I said I know nothing of the company, but I will not prejudge them based on their marketing techniques. 

Chris


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 29, 2011)

> As I said I know nothing of the company, but I will not prejudge them based on their marketing techniques.


I will sure call them what they are: liars and cheats.  Cold calling people about renting points for someone they do not know and did not contact them first, this is a scam.  This is an ongoing problem with timeshares.  Once you buy one, every con artist comes out of the woodwork to steal money from you.  Their main targets are seniors.  

This company has no credibility here, and I put them on the list with dozens of others like them.  They dig and dig for more information from their victims too.  

Don't compare this company to the Girl Scouts.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 29, 2011)

*Regarding Point Potential*

RickandCindy23:  You clearly have an axe to grind with Point Potential.  I am very wary of potential scammers, and God knows I've been contacted by plenty of them.  HOWEVER, I am a client of Point Potential, and so far they have been totally up-front and have come through with everything they have said they would.  I don't care what the industry is, not ALL companies in any industry are bad.  There are legit. used car salesman, there are legit. timeshare resale and rental companies.  Maybe instead of spending your time trashing Point Potential, you should spend some time looking into what they really do.  Heck, maybe they'd rent out your timeshare given a chance!


----------



## hkdcpt@earthlink.net (Jun 30, 2011)

*Point Potential is Fantastic*

I totally disagree with the comments that Point Potential is a scam. I have been with them for little over 4 months and everything they claimed has come true. I am a Presidential Reserve owner of Wyndham with over 1.8 million points. This means of course that my cost and maintenance fees are out of sight. Unlike many owners of timeshare, my wife and I use all of our points every year. We did purchase more points but at approximately $20.00  per 1,000 points that is still a fantastic price compared to what you have to pay with Wyndham. Thus far I have rental bookings out to March 2012. I have given them over a million and they turned into rentals. I actually drove down to their office and met with them. These guys are business people, they will work hard for you to get rentals for you and do what they say they will do for you. They do all the work and you sit back reap from their hard work.  This is capitalism. Thinking of it as being the investor and Point Potential as the workers. I totally disagree of your comments on them.



TooManyPoints said:


> The profits for Point Potential  come from selling resale points not from doing rental, despite what they tell you. They won't do a rental with you unless you buy more points.
> 
> Point Potential buys resale points for practically nothing and resells them to Wyndham owners at a 20 x mark-up.  So point sales generate 2000%  profit while rental generates 35% profit.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 30, 2011)

4 unknown posters recommending this company....  form your own conclusions...


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 30, 2011)

ChrisandBeth said:


> While I know nothing of Point Potential, I spent a lifetime in sales and am offended by the suggestion that everyone who cold calls possible clients is a liar and a cheat.  I have many clients who became friends and the initial contact was a phone call or knock on the door to someone I did not know.
> 
> Before you were married did you ever ask someone out on a date you did not know? That was a cold call.
> 
> ...



I know your post is well-intentioned - but it's naive - *ALL* the timeshare scammers find their marks with cold calls.  It's one of the hallmarks of a timeshare scam.  You cannot compare timeshare scammers to other businesses.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 30, 2011)

> RickandCindy23: You clearly have an axe to grind with Point Potential.


I have an axe to grind with ANY COMPANY that cold calls people to make money off of those people.  So yes, you SHILL, I will continue to post negatives about this company, so any Google searches will come up with this thread, and this information.  

End of story.  You are a shill for this company, absolutely, and you think someone is going to see this thread after a Google search and look at your defense of the company, a non-member, a first-time poster, and believe you are a legitimate, happy client.  The timing of your glowing report on this company is just too phenomenal for words.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 30, 2011)

> We did purchase more points but at approximately $20.00 per 1,000 points that is still a fantastic price compared to what you have to pay with Wyndham.


EBay is cheaper.  :rofl: What is wrong with this picture?  All of these posters are claiming to do business with this company?  Google searches are wonderful, aren't they?  No one is going to do a Google search and read these raving reviews and believe anything said here.


----------



## PointPotential (Jun 30, 2011)

So if you don't have a long standing account on TUG where you constantly post that automatically makes you an illegitimate scammer/liar/thief/fraud? Automatically illegitimate and guilty without even the remote possibility of being proven innocent? 

Also, placing a one time call to your target audience is hardly proof that you are illegitimate in my opinion considering every successful company in the world tries to directly market as efficiently as possible to their target audience.

I personally try and give everyone the benefit of the doubt and to be as non-judgmental as possible until someone proves to me that they are negative/bad. I believe in having an open minded approach to everyone and everything while maintaining a healthy level of skepticism in the process. History has shown us time and time again almost every time someone thinks they have all the answers and angles figured out, they end up being proven wrong sooner or later. So all I ask is that you wait to start bashing us until after we have screwed someone over, and we will work diligently on our end to make sure that day never comes. 

“A pessimist sees the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty.” ~Winston Churchill


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 30, 2011)

YOUR company calls people and solicits to them, not the other way around.  You are not calling people to HELP them, out of the goodness of your heart.  Scammers defending themselves on TUG is a riot.  :rofl: 

You see timeshare owners as fools, apparently, and we are not fools here on TUG.  :annoyed:


----------



## LoveThoseCubs (Jun 30, 2011)

*How to Stop Unwanted Telemarketing Calls*

Hello All,

There is obviously a lot of frustration among timeshare owners regarding companies preying on us to get money for one scheme or another.

I recently signed up for the Do Not Call List and thought I’d pass along some information in case some of you may not be aware of how to use the program.   A friend of mine recommended this to me a few weeks ago when we were over for dinner.  We noticed how quiet it was compared to the times we've been over before.  We could actually have a conversation without the phone ringing every few minutes.  He said his solicitation calls dropped over 90% after just a month on the program.

The Do Not Call List is *a Free program* administered by the Federal Trade Commission. (FTC)   It is simple, fast, and easy.   It takes about 3 minutes to register and two minutes

To file a complaint.  Telemarketers that call when you are on the Do Not Call list  are subject to fines of up to $16,000 per violation.   T*he important thing is to register your complaint when you’ve been called*.   The FTC will take it from there and you do not have to get involved in anything from that point on.

*How to Use It*

You can sign up via website or phone.

*     Sign up here:*

https://www.donotcall.gov/register/reg.aspx

                                    1-888-382-1222

*Report violations here:*
https://complaints.donotcall.gov/complaint/complaintcheck.aspx?panel=2

                                    1-888-225-5322

Description:

By registering no the Do Not Call List you are notifying potential telemarketers that you do not want to be called.   Once your number is on the *Do Not Call List*, it’s against the law to call (or cause a telemarketer to call) any number that has be registered. (unless the solicitor has an established business relationship with the consumer whose number is being called, or the consumer has given written agreement to be called) This applies to commercial for-profit enterprises telemarketing to consumers at their homes.  There are some other exceptions for charities and political campaigns.  You can read the details at the FTC Web site.


*Turning the Tables*

Scam telemarketers have bilked millions from timeshare owners in recent years.  It’s well past time we put an end to this.   After you’ve registered your complaint, the FTC will take it from there.   Having an axe to grind, is often a good thing.   After all, for years consumers  have had an axe to grind with unwanted telemarketing calls and it's given us the Do Not Call List.    The Do Not Call List is a powerful tool to provide some relief.  The more complaints that are registered the better the chance the FTC will pursue the violator(s).   Spread the word!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 30, 2011)

PointPotential - You've had your say, and you are done.  We have strict no-advertising rules on TUG and you cannot promote your company here.

Also - we do not permit commercial user names - like yours.  If you would like to re-register with a name that does not indicate the nature of your business you may, but you can't use this name on TUG any longer.

And since you keep asking - YES, I think you are a scammer!

Have a nice day!


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 30, 2011)

My complements to Tugs.  Dennis, you handled this issue in a fair manner.  The critized enity was permintted a response.  Then TUGS rules were brought to their attention.

P.S.  Taking a shoot at Tugs was a cheap shot.  As I interprete the thread at this point, Any member is aloud to use the market place (assuming they do not have a record with TUGS of fradulant practices in this forum).  They are just trying to keep the threads relatively clear of posts that could be construed as a marketing effort.

P.P.S.  Just checked google, here is an interesting thread that is on topic for those that are interested.

http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...19258-point-potential-another-scam-legit.html


----------



## tj5654 (Jul 1, 2011)

I too was contacted by Point Potential on June 27, 2011 in regards to my Gold VIP Wyndham ownership. I agreed to a phone-in-front-of-computer meeting on June 30 P.M. to discuss their pitch. I agree 100% with the "Too Many Points" comment posted on June 27, 2011. My concerns mirror his every comment and I too agree this is just a dressed up pitch to sell you more instead of utilizing what you already own. 

I could not break their pitch from buying more to getting my existing ownership used. And believe me, owning over 12 weeks of timeshare, I get pitched regularly and have heard them all. 

They also repeatedly fell into this "they do all the work for me to generate the rental income" angle and how they only make money on the  rental (35%) but the money comes directly to me first. My vision is also when the rental $ flow ceases, I still have maintenance fees, and I see no way that they can guarantee rentals no matter how many times they quote platitudes of the poor working man that just wants to take his family on a hard earned well deserved vacation. Who is to say they will find this man and keep filling all my rental needs? 

My final opinion too says if you can't work with what I got, then you are trying to sell me on what you have, not what you will work to get me. My vote is: "Finely Dressed SCAM".


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 1, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have an axe to grind with ANY COMPANY that cold calls people to make money off of those people.



I guess Cindy, that you must have a problem with me, because I regularly cold call people to make sales. Without a doubt my goal in doing so is to make money from those people.  It's how I generate business for my company.

In our neighborhood there are realtors who occasionally go door-to-door looking for business. I'm pretty sure that their intent is to make money from those sales calls.  Are you saying that I should try to report those realtors to some agency for undertaking illegitimate operations?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve, this is a company that cold calls timeshare owners and says, "It doesn't matter you are on the no call list, I can call because you have a public deed."  

How does that relate at all to what you do? Once again, you pick on a sentence I write.  Why?  You know this is about a timeshare company who calls people to sell them some bogus product or service. Please look at the context and know this is not about whatever it is YOU do.  

I somehow doubt you cold call people in their homes and cheat them. 

Why don't you pick on something Denise says for a change.  Geesh.


----------



## rwt9 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am not a regular poster by any means, and really not even a lurker.....and I hate cold calls too!  But, I have been a client of Point Potential for a couple of months now and couldn't be happier.  We are Platinum owners at Wyndham, my wife is presently in graduate school, and we weren't going to be able to utilize all of our points for the next three years.  I told Point Potential to go ahead and rent all my points for the next couple of years.  They have delivered on the assurances I was given.  Yes, we did buy more points, but at a rate significantly lower than offered by Wyndham.  I am very pleased with the service I have received from them.  Not all cold calls are scams!!!


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 5, 2011)

rwt9 said:


> I am not a regular poster by any means, and really not even a lurker.....and I hate cold calls too!  But, I have been a client of Point Potential for a couple of months now and couldn't be happier.  We are Platinum owners at Wyndham, my wife is presently in graduate school, and we weren't going to be able to utilize all of our points for the next three years.  I told Point Potential to go ahead and rent all my points for the next couple of years.  They have delivered on the assurances I was given.  Yes, we did buy more points, but at a rate significantly lower than offered by Wyndham.  I am very pleased with the service I have received from them.  Not all cold calls are scams!!!



Just out of curiosity, what was the rate per 1,000 points and what is their rental percentage they keep?  Also, are they covering the maintance fees per contract with the rentals?


----------



## rwt9 (Jul 5, 2011)

Point Potential keeps 30% of the rental fee.  They are more than covering my maintenance fees since I've been with them and I'm now using the extra money to reduce my principal or to pay off other bills.  My costs per 1000 pts were $.02.  I'm very pleased with their services.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 5, 2011)

rwt9 said:


> Point Potential keeps 30% of the rental fee.  They are more than covering my maintenance fees since I've been with them and I'm now using the extra money to reduce my principal or to pay off other bills.  My costs per 1000 pts were $.02.  I'm very pleased with their services.



Thanks for the info.  If you are happy, then the arrangement, by definition, is good for you.


----------



## MarkExposingTheTruth (Jul 7, 2011)

*Point Potential - The Facts from former employee*

*WARNING!   What Wyndham Owners Need to Know*


Point Potential - From a Former Employee

Hello, my name is Mark.  I used to work at Point Potential.  I was one of those people calling you and pitching you the Point Potential program.  I signed on with them several weeks ago. We have recently parted ways.  I was unfamiliar with the timeshare industry but I found their proposition interesting.  It sounded good and appeared promising. I was not aware of the plethora of scams being perpetrated on timeshare owners when I started.  In hindsight, I wish I would have done more due diligence prior to committing my resources to a company that is so new and unestablished.

My opinion is that Point Potential is not a company to do business with and is not the solution to getting relief from paying maintenance fees.  You'll likely end up with more maintenance fees instead of less.  See Background Info below for more on my experiences, observations with this company including the bizarre behaviors that triggered my suspicions that something is wrong with Point Potential.  I decided to investigate further and go beyond the sales pitch.  In brief, what I found is the representations of Point Potential are in conflict with the facts and their actions.

Here are the highlights for this post:

        What Wyndham Owners Should Know
            *  Unlicensed Salespersons
            *  Misstatements regarding time in business
            *  Concealing a material fact in the Plus Partners program
            *  Lies about business model and true intentions

        Conclusion
        Additional Reading    

*Point Potential makes the majority of its money from selling points not doing rental. *

Unlicensed salespeople

Many of the people soliciting and pitching for Point Potential are not licensed.  According to California Department of Real Estate (DRE), timeshare salespersons, including those selling resale points, are required to be licensed.  This includes all the the people involved in the sales process. DRE has confirmed this and says there are no exceptions that would apply to Point Potential.    Additionally, according to the CA Dept Real Estate, prior to 6/21/11 there was no Broker-of-Record for the company as required by law.  Point Potential has made thousands of solicitations to Wyndham owners and closed numerous transactions without being in compliance with real estate laws and regulations.

You can *check this for yourself by logging on to the Department of Real Estate website* and type in the name of the company.  Or you can *phone  (213) 620-2072.  * 

*http://www2.dre.ca.gov/PublicASP/pplinfo.asp*

If Point Potential wants to provide documentation to me for why they are excluded from licensing requirements, I will consider modifying this statement to reflect the information.  In the meantime, *ask the person soliciting you for their license number.*

*Misrepresentations Regarding Time in Business*

Point Potential represents to consumers that they have been in business 2 ½ -3 years.   California Department of Corporations indicates Point Potential  was incorporated and started in business  4/10/11.  A fictitious business name filed in Orange County, CA 3/22/2011.  The evidence says 3 months not 3 years.   I asked about this when I was there, but was ignored.    

*To see for yourself, just log onto the CA Secretary of State website* and type in the company name.

http://kepler.sos.ca.gov/

Although the Better Business Bureau (BBB) says the company was started in 6/30/2008, I suspect this is bogus.  * The BBB is NOT a government agency.*  BBB  says it takes most of its information from the companies it reports on and *does not verify it*.   Any new business can obtain an "A" rating by paying the membership dues.  Take BBB info with a grain-of-salt.

If Point Potential wants to provide the documentation that will indicate something different than the CA Secretary of State Web site or the Orange County data, I will adjust this statement in accordance with the documentation.

*Concealing a Material Fact - The Plus Partners Program*

This segment of the pitch is misleading, conceals a material fact and requires disclaimers if Point Potential cared to comply with real estate law.

There is a segment in the Point Potential pitch on the Wyndham Plus Partners Program. The purpose of the Plus Partners segment is to load-up the customer with more points by going over the prospective customer’s use of services/products that are in the Plus Partners program.
(car rentals, cruses, hotels, theme parks, air-line tickets.)

Wyndham member services agreement *does not allow adding resale points to an existing Plus Partners account*.  To use resale points for Plus Partners would require starting a second Plus Partners account and paying an additional $2380.    Point Potential does not make this known to prospective customers.  They also do not tell their unlicensed salespeople.  To present Plus Partners the way Point Potential does by concealing this important fact is a violation of the real estate law.  Legal or not, this segment is misleading and not the way a company seeking long-term relations with customers would present it. 

*You can check this for yourself by calling Wyndham at  800-786-6764.*

Besides, if the Point Potential rental program is so viable, *why wouldn’t Point Potential want keep these points out of Plus Partners and have these points in their rental program where they can earn 35% off of them?* The reason: *point sales are many times more profitable than rental.*  Point Potential's business is point sales not rental.   Actions speak louder than words.  Actions are where the truth can be found, not in a sales script.

Furthermore, in my tenure at Point Potential I spoke to scores of Wyndham owners and never spoke to anyone that found the Plus Partners program to be a good use of points anyway.  If Point Potential was sincerely attempting to do right by their customers, why would they be advocating people use points, and buy more, for what is universally known to be a lousy use of points?  The best bang-for-your-dollar for point use is using them for resort stays.  And the list end with that ONE item.  In some instances, I understand  RCI might make some sense.  So maybe two items, in certain situations, on the list at most.

*Point Potential's Actions Indicate Their Rental Program is Weak*

By advocating people load-up on using points for Plus Partners,  Point Potential is indicating that their rental program makes less sense and is after Plus Partners in terms of best deal for points spent.  Well folks, a*ny program that is behind Plus Partner's in value for points spent is a crappy program and not even worth your time looking at*.  So the Point Potential rental program delivers less value than Plus Partners, AND you have to pony-up to the table and buy more points and take on more maintenance fees to do it? * Geeeze!  This is one bad deal. *

I asked for product training on Plus Partners to see if I was missing something and there were instances where Plus Partners ever made sense and I was again ignored, labeled a "rebel" and told  "we are not changing the script".  

*Lies About Business Model and True Intentions*

Point Potential solicits Wyndham owners touting the promise of eliminating maintenance fees.  Naturally, most Wyndham owners are intrigued by the possibility of this proposition and many will agree to 30 minute demo they are asked to schedule.  (The demo, in reality, is more like 90 -120 minutes.)

*Point Potential will not do a rental for you unless you buy points*.  So they claim their business is rental at a 35% fee, but they won’t do a rental with you unless you buy points no matter how many spare points you have?   The lure of rental income generates point sales.  Profit from point sales are several times that of rental and the value of the rental is questionable.   Here again, the actions of Point Potential are where you can find the truth, not the sales script.  The money for the company is in point sales not rental.  There's nothing wrong with making money.  And provided the seller is licensed, and compliant with the laws and regulations, nothing inherently wrong with selling points.  What’s wrong here is the deception, misstatements and outright lies about business model and intentions.   And why all the secrecy and paranoia about the "rental" program?   What is Point Potential hiding?

Conclusion:

I realize Wyndham owners may be frustrated with their maintenance fees.  I also realize Wyndham owners are at times seeking a way to get some value for unused points, somehow, someway.  * Point Potential is not the solution.* *The actions of Point Potential are where the truth is found*: 1.) no rental unless you buy points; 2.)  using point for Plus Partners is better than using them for rental.  Actions tell us, the business of Point Potential is point sales not rental.  Actions tells us, Point Potential's rental program delivers less value than Plus Partners.

By buying extra points to do rental, there's a big risk you'll end up worse off with even more maintenance fees without offsetting revenue.  You'll likely end up with more maintenance fees, not less and additional points you can't use.  This company's representations are in conflict with their actions.  Point Potential makes way too many misstatements, fabrications and outright lies.  There are way too many inconsistencies, discrepancies and self-serving recommendations.  All this from a company that claims to be legitimate and care about its customers?  No sale here.  I am not convinced.  Not even close.

Spending money to try and generate rental money has proven not to work.   As the word gets out, scammers promoting up-front fees for doing rental, fortunately, have an increasingly difficult time obtaining victims.  Therefore, they need to innovate and come up with something new.   This is just a dressed-up scheme to get money from you, with a new twist.  Avoid the disappointment of another scheme that doesn't pan out and hang-up on Point Potential.

Be Careful,

Mark


----------



## NoMoreMaintFees (Jul 7, 2011)

*Extortion and Slander*

If I may also voice my thoughts. I’m a current employee of Point Potential, and in fact sat right next to Mark. I feel it should be understood the circumstances in which he was terminated and the events leading up to it. I’m not a manager, I’m an Account Manager just as Mark was. Here is what I witnessed. 


-First of all he was TOTALLY out of compliance with our company’s guidelines on conduct over the phone as well as topics/revenues we were able to discuss with potential clients, (mostly because those topics are not in our job description and a whole separate department’s arena, rental). I  MYSELF notified management when I overheard him multiple times whispering figures and potential rental revenues that were not only outlandish, but completely out of the realm of possibility with what we do. We never promise to make people rich, but he falsely promised to. I can only imagine what the unfortunate owners who he talked to think of our company now. Probably that we sound no different than the scamming organizations that are all over the place, when in fact our business model is 100% legitimate and apples and oranges different than what those other guys proposition. I knew he was trying to make money, but this was outrageous. *HE himself was BEING a scammer*, not to mention completely misrepresenting our company. A company founded to HELP timeshare owners through a logical solution to covering the never-ending cycle of maintenance fees through a business model structured on truth, moral values and good old American capitalism. His used car salesman approach of lies and “pie in the sky” promises were absolutely outside of our company’s direct and honest mission statement, therefore grounds for termination and the precise reason he was terminated. 


I also must add that the fact that after a few weeks of working here, he started pacing around the office, playing with his spit, chewing on his lips, talking to himself, scratching his head uncontrollably, and unable to sit still for more than a few minutes time was odd. This, paired with the fact that he reeked of toxic sweat, and never seemed to wash his clothes or shower, was erratic behavior and a little offensive to me, especially sitting in such close proximity to him, but that wasn’t my place to comment on one’s social behaviors or personal hygiene. The former behavior though was where I drew the line; he was putting my job and this company on the line. 


Anyway, one final straw caused his termination, he came in to work on a day where the managers were already planning to address his noncompliance, *COMPLETELY drugged out of his mind.* This was apparent to EVERYONE in the office, and really started to frighten myself and the other females in the office especially. He was escorted out of the building where I heard him threatening a manager. 
Since his dismissal two weeks ago he has sent more threats, mainly *that he would post false claims as he has done above and elsewhere only if Point Potential did not give him $10,000*. Needless to say* we have had police officers and attorneys in our office addressing his threats of sending “torpedoes” and extortion*, so it’s only a matter of time until Mark is held responsible for his actions, but we’ll let our legal system take care of that. In the meantime it is obvious that he is trying to post as much slander and false claims against our company before he is likely incarcerated. 


This is sad. Drug addiction can bring you to rock bottom, but this even lower. To Mark I ask you *why?* You knew you were out of compliance with our company’s guidelines, plus it shouldn’t be surprising that drug use and the work place are not a good match. I would have assumed you would have bowed your head in shame and slipped back into the shadows, where apparently you live since the address that you applied with is a strip mall. Is that where you’re hiding and took the bus from everyday? You know that the claims you are making against Point Potential are false. I realize that you are upset with one of the managers because you no longer have the ability to work here. You KNOW what we are doing here is so great for both us and our clients, and that we are going to continue to grow and succeed as we have. *You know you’re trying your hardest to damage the young, honest and successful company that gave you a chance but you blew it.* A company that takes PRIDE in our squeaky clean reputation, who do you think is more legit - a disgruntled former employee or the BBB?

 In fact, he clearly knows nothing about how Wyndham's timeshare program even works. Particularly Plus Partners. Most owners own more than one deed under a single member number and as long as the member number participates in the Plus Partners program, all deeds and points carry the benefits. You can even pick up Plus Partners for free from Wyndham if you bought your timeshare after Wyndham started offering Plus Partners. So I don't know where he was going with all that. The $2,498 he quoted was a fee if an owner does not have Plus Partners and has an old deed. Completely irrelevant because every owner I've spoken to has Plus Partners, but if an owner didn't have it we obviously would not tout its benefits. 

 Also to that point - is a homeless man more legit than our non-drugged out team of attorneys who have ensured we stay 100% in compliance with every organization that regulates us, including the DRE? More legit than the new broker who represents us? The only change I've noticed is a new broker's name on a frame on the wall. 

I would encourage any of you reading this to keep looking online for SOME OTHER word of displeasure about our company OTHER THAN IN THE LAST TWO WEEKS, you won’t find one. Look at the dates of this slander and the similar verbiage and tone in all of it THEN make your own conclusion about who is writing it.*


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 7, 2011)

NoMoreMaintenanceFees - We have a strict no-advertising rule on TUG.  You've had your say and now you are done.  You cannot continue to promote this company any further on TUG.

TUG is not the place for this company, and their former co-worker, to hash out their differences.  Both sides have had their say and that's enough.  Further posts will be considered off-topic and will be deleted.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 7, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> NoMoreMaintenanceFees - We have a strict no-advertising rule on TUG.  You've had your say and now you are done.  You cannot continue to promote this company any further on TUG.



A wise decision.


----------



## MarkExposingTheTruth (Jul 7, 2011)

End of Maintenance Fees.

Folks,

Please notice, End of Maintenance Fees *did not dispute the facts*.  Regardless, of whatever someone is accused rightly or wrongly *does not change the facts*. ( I’m addressing the false acquisition below.)

T*he facts are these and Point Potential did not dispute them: 
*

*1)	Point Potential is selling real estate without proper licensing*
(You don’t have to take my word for this, verify it with the California Department of Real Estate. Their URL and phone numbers are in my previous post.)

*2) Point Potential misrepresents its time in business to potential customers*  (Again, you don’t have to take my word for this, verify it with the California Secretary of State’s Office. Their URL is in my previous post) 

*3) Point Potential misrepresents the Plus Partners Program.*
(Again, you can verify this with Wyndham and the PP sales script. Contact information in the previous post)


There are *numerous other significant violations* I can post and I will if Point Potential wants to keep going around with this.  It tells a potential customer a lot when a company doesn't care about compliance issues 

As for the acquisition, this is *false and an outright lie.* *DEFAMATION.*  End of Maintenance Fees, you should to talk to your attorney and review the penalties of falsely accusing someone.  You did this from the company’s office with their equipment and likely under their direction.  You are both culpable for defamation.   

For the record, there was a *trumped up allegation made against me *for drug abuse.  (I wasn’t going to get into the mud with this, but if Point Potential want’s to mud-wrestle, I can mud-wrestle with the best of them.)  

This allegation was completely FALSE.  And the one posted is completely
false.

Immediately after leaving their office I stopped and took a drug test to refute this trumped up allegation. The drug test will prove there were not, and there have not been any illegal substances in my body.  The closest an illegal substance came to entering in my body would be a few years ago at a concert when someone thirty-yards away was smoking pot and the wind changed directions and blew the smoke my way. That is it.  No drugs. Never.

What triggered this false allegation by Point Potential, is I asked a rather benign question about the company’s business practices.  They went ballistic and came gunning for me. Later that day, they locked me out and accused me of being on drugs.  DEFAMATION.

Legitimate company’s don’t mind their employees asking questions and gaining a better understanding for their business.  I can only surmise, I touched on something sensitive that they were afraid of. Legitimate companies don't behave this way.

I urge people reading this and trying to decipher the truth and form an opinion, to look for the facts that you can verify with government sources.   

Be careful,

Mark


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 7, 2011)

OK - 2 posts from each side - more than enough.  Done.


----------

